# Unerwünschte SMS



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

Ich bekomme auch sms von einer Nummer: 0176 811653.. Keine Ahnung wer das ist. Aber es begann unmittelbar nach einem Anruf bei mir auf ein Stellengesuch. Der Anrufer bat mich seine Internetseite anzusehen. Ich habe ihn gesagt dass mich sein Angebot nicht interessiert und aufgelegt. Seit dem nervt das Handy täglich.
Kommt man denn Zwecks einer Abmahnung an den Typen über die Handynummer ran?? Oder kennt Jemand den Strolch??


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2009)

*AW: Unerwünschte SMS*

Hi Leute bei mir ist das so ich habe ein vertrag vür 2 simkarte abgeschlossen und ich kriege ständig sms. Die sin nicht nur nervig sie kosten auch verdamt Teuer. Wer weiß es, wie man sie abschalten kann antwort mir bitte.


----------

